# Was könnte das wohl sein !!!! - ein leckerer Burger oder was



## floyd (13 Nov. 2008)

was zum knabbern


----------



## armin (15 Nov. 2008)

lecker ist es bestimmt, so oder so..


----------



## Katzun (15 Nov. 2008)

zum reinbeißen:thumbup:


----------

